# Phil's Narrow Gauge



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Does anyone know if Phil's Narrow Gauge is still producing rolling stork kits? His web site hasnt been updated since last year.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi , 

They are moving to a new address in Colorado Springs, it is mentioned on the blog as below 

 http://120pointme.blogspot.com 

and also his own website at 

http://www.philsnarrowgauge.com


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I talked to Phil this past Sunday at the BTS. He is definately in business and is getting his kits ready. He said the move to Colorado from California has been a strain. His new building is in place and he is getting the shop set-up. If you go to the website 120PointMe, his new e-mail address is there and it is good because he acknowleged he had received my message before the BTS.


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you for the info! I didnt even see that note on the home page!


----------

